# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Stone Bench Top  - $3600?

## Jamesboy

G'day, 
Just got a quote for a gloss quartz stone bench top- 900mm x 1.9M  with cut out for a double sink- $3600.
Not being in the stone bench top industry myself, (I'm a musician!) I thought, that's a lot of gigs for a bench top! 
Advice please. 
Thankyou.

----------


## BaysideNana

Can't help with current prices because I'm just waiting on quotes, but have a look on eBay and also give your local stoney a call and ask if he/she's got an offcut....it's a longshot but you might be lucky!!

----------


## Godzilla73

> Can't help with current prices because I'm just waiting on quotes, but have a look on eBay and also give your local stoney a call and ask if he/she's got an offcut....it's a longshot but you might be lucky!!

  Hmmm, off cut you say... Considering the average sheet size is 3100x1400 and the size of the top this is unlikely...   

> G'day, 
> Just got a quote for a gloss quartz stone bench top- 900mm x 1.9M  with cut out for a double sink- $3600.
> Not being in the stone bench top industry myself, (I'm a musician!) I thought, that's a lot of gigs for a bench top! 
> Advice please. 
> Thankyou.

  Based on the prices we get you'd be looking at roughly $1600-$1700 for what you describe. Are you having any slab ends, is it a drop in or undermount sink, mitered front edge or just a 40mm build up?

----------


## Craigoss

Quite expensive in my opinion, i paid $4400 for 8m of 30mm stone on my kitchen, which includes 2 joins and a sink hole.

----------


## METRIX

Too expensive, Quartz tops are cheap as chips these days, If it was imported Marble then different story

----------


## barney118

Try your local auction places, you will be surprised what they keep these days, I can only see them getting bigger.

----------


## seriph1

Something's definitely wrong with that price  -  either an error has been made or they are including a chef

----------


## woodchip

We just paid $4400 inc gst, standard range quantum quartz for a 900x2000 island benchtop, undermount sink, waterfall stone both ends to floor, plus three 600x900 benchtops, a 800x900 splashback, & a 2700x150 splashback, 20mm, pencil round edge, three power ooint cut-outs.
3 blokes in & out in 1 hour.
get more quotes.
cheers

----------


## nev25

> G'day, 
> Just got a quote for a gloss quartz stone bench top- 900mm x 1.9M  with cut out for a double sink- $3600.
> Not being in the stone bench top industry myself, (I'm a musician!) I thought, that's a lot of gigs for a bench top! 
> Advice please. 
> Thankyou.

  Did you tell them you are a Muso 
I'm told Musos have lots of money and will spend big  
I worked in the Music industry for 15 years its a common misconception  
Next time tell your on the dole and have to borrow the money from you bankrupt dad

----------

